# New photo album: The Ridge on Sedona Golf Course



## dougp26364 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a photo album for a 1 bedroom master suite of a 2 bedroom lock off (unit 1403). We were told it was an updated unit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Vacat...-Golf/27999353_fWFqZ3#!i=2384312506&k=5m6DvtQ


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 27, 2013)

*Which did you prefer most?*

Doug, 

Comparing the Summit to the Ridge, which one did you prefer and why?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 27, 2013)

While Doug is sleeping, (not that I have ANY idea what Doug is doing right now!) :ignore:  I will tell you both properties are very nice. MY main consideration is always do I want to stay IN Sedona versus 7 miles away. The SGR is actually in the Village of Oak Creek Canyon which is a small town compared to Sedona. It sits on a nice golf course (hence the GR). On the other hand the Summit is several times bigger and is located IN West Sedona-about 3-4 miles away from Sedona central but has a variety of grocery stores, restaurants, banks, businesses and a movie house located nearby. Since the Summit was built in phases, there are some older units versus SGR but all of them are DRI managed and, like I said, pretty comparable.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Doug,
> 
> Comparing the Summit to the Ridge, which one did you prefer and why?



At the Summit, we had reserved the Messa Suite. It is a more plush unit with several upgrades and a better view, thus we preferred the unit at Sedona Summit and choose to stay in that unit for our two nights. 

If we were pool people, I liked the pools at The Ridge better. Hot tubs at Sedona Aummit are nicer. It looks as if both fitness centers ar about equal.


----------

